# New/used Bandsaw



## The100road (Jun 27, 2019)

found this on offerup for a deal I couldnt pass up. I’ve been wanting a bigger saw for years but didn’t have the $. I’ve had an old 14” delta so this 18” JET with 3hp motor will be a pretty big step up for me. I’m excited for less chainsaw work in my driveway! Haha.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 8


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 27, 2019)

Congrats! I need one of those....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 27, 2019)

I had the 1.5 HP 18 inch- Great saw- Congrats

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 27, 2019)

Nice, Stan! I'm hoping an upgrade to a larger bandsaw is in my future as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 27, 2019)

Way cool Stan!! Congrats on the upgrade.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 27, 2019)

Nice. Will have settle looking at a picture of yours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 28, 2019)

Congrats! I have the 16" Jet -- works like a champ! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 28, 2019)

Congrats! Looks like the table is going to need some elbow grease to get it polished back up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2019)

Awesome Stan! I've got a 14" Rockwell and while I love it i do want a bigger one as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jun 28, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Congrats! Looks like the table is going to need some elbow grease to get it polished back up.



Needs a little work on the table and maybe the blade guide bearings but that’s about it! Been sitting in a warehouse for awhile. But runs like a champ.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 28, 2019)

The100road said:


> Needs a little work on the table and maybe the blade guide bearings but that’s about it! Been sitting in a warehouse for awhile. But runs like a champ.


top is cosmetic - I get my bearings locally- much cheaper.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 28, 2019)

Pull bearings, get the numbers off them, and search. Bearings on steering cylinder on my John Deere weren't even shown in the parts book. Local hydraulic shop said they couldn't find them. Had to pull both to find the number, but 30 seconds in search they turned up on Amazon for $15 each. Wasn't sure if I should have been elated because I found them, or appalled that the yoyo at the hydraulic shop wasn't smart enough to pull one and find them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 28, 2019)

The100road said:


> Needs a little work on the table and maybe the blade guide bearings but that’s about it! Been sitting in a warehouse for awhile. But runs like a champ.


The table will clean up. I would have bought it. Most people sell tools like that after they loose interest in them, then they sit and rust, and we get good deals on them then, lol. Itll be a fine machine with a little love and tlc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Jun 28, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> The table will clean up. I would have bought it. Most people sell tools like that after they loose interest in them, then they sit and rust, and we get good deals on them then, lol. Itll be a fine machine with a little love and tlc.



Yep. I’m not worried about the little bit of rust at all. I’ll clean it up. It runs good so I’m happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rich P. (Jun 29, 2019)

I have that same saw and have run tons through it. I have never had any problems with it. 
Congratulations on the find

RichP

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 29, 2019)

Nice! Hope you got a steal!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cool stan! You'll be happy with not chainsawing so much! I know I was when I got a big saw!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jun 29, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Nice! Hope you got a steal!



Thanks Doc! I’d consider it a steal. Hoping to get it set up this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

